# Happy Birthday ArtArt



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 18, 2016)

Happy Birthday Art! I hope you have a great day!

Dave


----------



## UncleBenBen (Dec 18, 2016)

Happy Birthday Art!! I hope it's a great one!


----------



## Tndavid (Dec 18, 2016)

Happy Birthday Art!! :G


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 18, 2016)

Happy Birthday Art.


----------



## artart47 (Dec 18, 2016)

Hey everyone!
Thank you for the birthday wishes. I am having a nice birthday. went to Milwaukee and took my concealed carry course last night. shot a good cluster, four of the rounds thru the same hole.
this evening I'm having cake and ice cream at my sister's house with my kids.
Doesn't get any better than that! 
Going home to cut some fingers while I watch TV. 
Art.


----------



## Grelko (Dec 18, 2016)

Happy Birthday artart!!


----------



## butcher (Dec 18, 2016)

Art Happy Birthday


----------



## kurtak (Dec 19, 2016)

Happy Birthday Art 8) :!: 

Kurt


----------



## anachronism (Dec 19, 2016)

Happy Birthday Art


----------



## artart47 (Dec 20, 2016)

Thanks guys!
Appreciate the good wishes!
Art.


----------



## justinhcase (Dec 20, 2016)

Happy birth day old chap.
Hope you had a ball.
J


----------

